# Wholesale reload and druga mod



## Havana Vape Co (12/11/18)

Hi guys does anyone here do wholesale on the reload and druga mod please contact me .

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The eCigStore (14/11/18)

Havana Vape Club said:


> Hi guys does anyone here do wholesale on the reload and druga mod please contact me .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Hi bud, can help you with reloads,let me know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Havana Vape Co (14/11/18)

The eCigStore said:


> Hi bud, can help you with reloads,let me know


Thanks for the reply buddy can you send your price list to info@havanavape.co.za. Thank you for your reply. 

Riyaad Dadoo 
Havana vape MD 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

